

Map browser to precise GPS coordinates via router XSS without promting the user. - pygy_
http://samy.pl/mapxss/?1

======
pygy_
This rendrers Tor ineffective if you're behind a Wifi router and have
Javascript enabled.

This guy's track record is impressive.

He wrote the Myspace worm, PWNAT (client-server NAT to NAT penetration), the
evercookie, and more.

<http://samy.pl/>

